# Dodge County



## roscoe54 (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking for a club to hunt under a 1,000.


  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 8, 2013)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 14, 2013)

still looking


----------



## gacracker67 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sent you a email.


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 14, 2013)

email     roscoe54@comcast.net


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks gacracker but I have a home in Dodge trying to find something around here.

  Salvation is for all who belive in Gods Word


----------



## joemeadows (Mar 20, 2013)

Roscoe dont forget about me


----------



## badbull123 (Mar 27, 2013)

Our club is a family orinT club with values to respect others and the landowner!!! We have children out there at all times!!! The club name is little river hunting club... It's on Facebook where you can look it up!!! But only a few of the photos are there!!! We have an abundance of wild turkeys, nice deer, and wild hogs!!!! We have a campsite with running water and power pole!! And a swimming pool for the kids in the summertime!! The cleaning station is covered and on a concrete slab with hoist and lights with stainless steel cutting tables and running water!!! We have a little over 4000 acres that butts up to the omuggee river and comes out to hwy 129!! Folsom creek runs though the middle of the land!! We like to keep around 20 to 24 paying members!!! Last few years the dues have been 1350$!!! And we like to keep it there.. We will be glad to show the land on Fridays or Saturdays per appointments!!! Since turkey season is in.... If still interested let me know and can go from there!!! Land located in Wilcox county abbeville ga


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks badbull but need to stay around 1,000.


----------



## Wilcox89 (Mar 29, 2013)

Is Ben Hill county to far?


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes trying to stay  within 30 minutes of Chauncey.


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 3, 2013)

still looking


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 11, 2013)

still looking


----------



## muddfoot (Apr 11, 2013)

sent e-mail to you


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Apr 16, 2013)

Im with Roscoe54...looking for some land close to Dodge County...


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------

